# Best bass response 6x9 subs? What's my options?



## jhoffy22 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't want a big bulky sub in my car, not a 10, 8, anything that I would need a box for.

What are my options? I've been told that there are a few decent sounding 6x9s out there. Anything else?

EDIT: I have a 2000 Dodge Neon. It has a rear deck for two 6x9s and then two spots for door speakers up front for up to 6 3/4. I just bought the new Alpine type R 6 3/4 speakers though.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

jhoffy22 said:


> I don't want a big bulky sub in my car, not a 10, 8, anything that I would need a box for.
> 
> What are my options? I've been told that there are a few decent sounding 6x9s out there. Anything else?
> 
> EDIT: I have a 2000 Dodge Neon. It has a rear deck for two 6x9s and then two spots for door speakers up front for up to 6 3/4. I just bought the new Alpine type R 6 3/4 speakers though.


Genesis 6x9 subs are pretty good. May struggle to find some though.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I wish more people knew how to use google advanced search. I hope this helps 6x9 subs


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

jhoffy22 said:


> I don't want a big bulky sub in my car,


then you cant have real bass.


----------



## jhoffy22 (Apr 25, 2011)

60ndown said:


> then you cant have real bass.


I know I wont have the bass that a true 12 can produce(I've had multiple subs) but I want the next best option.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, those TB 6X9s were the first to come to thought. They look pretty stout.


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

There are reasonably priced 6x9 subs from CDT Audio.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

ID X69's are pretty stout as well, but expensive.


----------



## performula (May 7, 2011)

I'm interested as well. I'd like to avoid a box and I heard 6x9s that cranked about ten years ago.


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

this right here. best it gets imo.



> Vibe's revolutionary, world exclusive, patented design concept of a rectangular shaped 6x9 speaker further enhanced there already enviable position at the forefront of the car audio industry and sealed vibe's reputation for excellence in innovation. The Vibe BlackDeath QB69 exhibits a level of technology that offers unrivalled audio performance with unparalleled style aesthetics.
> 
> The ultimate – Level 6: BlackDeath is the heavy weight series for competition or killer street bass. Brutal performance taken to extreme levels. Compete and win with BlackDeath. The unique rectangular form provides 20% more cone surface area than a regular 6x9, resulting in greater air movement and increased bass response. The BlackDeath QB69 remain one of the most sought after speakers on today's car audio market.
> 
> ...





















or just get an adapter plate and use 6.5" sub, plenty of those out there.


----------



## performula (May 7, 2011)

SoulFly said:


> this right here. best it gets imo.
> 
> or just get an adapter plate and use 6.5" sub, plenty of those out there.


Whoa! I don't think I could re-mount my door panel and I might I have to cut a hole through my doors lol.

We are looking for 6x9 subwoofers, those look like 3-way?


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

performula said:


> Whoa! I don't think I could re-mount my door panel and I might I have to cut a hole through my doors lol.
> 
> We are looking for 6x9 subwoofers, those look like 3-way?


its square 6x9, maybe square off the corners on the panel. yes its triway but use crossover?...but may not fit in a door, i dunno. just thought i'd throw it out there. when i heard them they were on the back deck with a box mounted underneath powered from a RF mono amp, but yeah i said whoa too.
i know kicker used to make some good 6x9 subs, but may have a hard time finding any for sale.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

WTF is the point of a 6x9 that isn't a 6x9? If you can fit that hideous thing I'm pretty sure you can fit a good 8.


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

Are those things real? They look like an April Fool's day joke that is a month late.


----------



## jhoffy22 (Apr 25, 2011)

SoulFly said:


> this right here. best it gets imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how these would sound being mounted on the rear deck of my Neon. They would probably not sound any better than my Alpine Type R 6x9s that are mounted there now. Unless I could figure out some kind of box for underneath of the deck. I don't even know if I could get them to fit into the holes for that matter.


----------



## regxjin (Apr 9, 2011)

JBL T595 Decade series.
Thesee old speakers really pack a nice bass.


----------



## performula (May 7, 2011)

jhoffy22 said:


> I don't even know if you could get them to fit into all the holes for that matter.


She said I was wasted space.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Some 7x10 will fit a 6x9 hole if you can find some good ones and have a little room above the hole. I used them in boats with great success years back, mostly sub-less systems due to weight savings. However unless you don't want to do the install I'd make a ply baffle and mount a set of IB 10s in there, they will put out more bass than about anything smaller. Or 12s if you can fit them. Even cheaper 10s in back and spend your money on some comps/mids in front that can make a lot of midbass. Cheap 10s will blow off 6x9s like nothing for bass and work fine through 6x9 holes, if they are tuned for IB with low Fs and higher qts usually. You don't need a lot of power for IB subs either.


----------



## jhoffy22 (Apr 25, 2011)

sqshoestring said:


> Some 7x10 will fit a 6x9 hole if you can find some good ones and have a little room above the hole. I used them in boats with great success years back, mostly sub-less systems due to weight savings. However unless you don't want to do the install I'd make a ply baffle and mount a set of IB 10s in there, they will put out more bass than about anything smaller. Or 12s if you can fit them. Even cheaper 10s in back and spend your money on some comps/mids in front that can make a lot of midbass. Cheap 10s will blow off 6x9s like nothing for bass and work fine through 6x9 holes, if they are tuned for IB with low Fs and higher qts usually. You don't need a lot of power for IB subs either.


How could I possible fit 10s in through the 6x9 holes? And what do you mean ply baffle and IB? I just bought the new model Alpine Type R 6.5 components for the fronts.


----------



## jhoffy22 (Apr 25, 2011)

cajunner said:


> there should be a go-to pic with a picture of a 10" sub mounted in a 6"X9" baffle for forum use..


Lol sorry but I don't see how thats possible.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Actually has a 10" cutout for xmax, and you hang the sub under, but I know you know that Cajunner

Its best to make the board larger as it damps and strengthens the deck, or whatever fits.

All this means is a 6x9 hole will flow enough air if you bolt a 10 under it with enough clearance that the moving cone hits nothing at xmax. Even a 12 would work, if you get to high xmax you can start to get air noises or maybe compression at some point but I've done a bunch of 10s some 12s with no problems at all. Never used big xmax 12s though.

This would give way more bass, unless you want full range in the rear you didn't say or I didn't see it. In that case larger or better 6x9 is about all you can do.


----------

